
OpenIO raises $5M to build your own Amazon S3 - captn3m0
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/24/openio-raises-5-million-to-build-your-own-amazon-s3-on-any-storage-device/
======
slap_shot
Their blog post announcing the funding:

[http://www.openio.io/blog/corporate/we-look-beyond-gb-and-
th...](http://www.openio.io/blog/corporate/we-look-beyond-gb-and-this-is-why-
we-got-funded)

I read the original article and the blog post and I'm still trying to
understand a few of the most common uses cases. Can someone explain?

------
QuinnyPig
How is this different from OpenStack Swift?

